# Leaked Start Collecting Boxes



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

No word on the rules yet, but the boxes look like a good mix of models. Shame it's still the outdated CSM models though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's fantastic value. Good to see.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very impressive value on both kits. Contents... CSM is unimaginative but I quite like the Tempestus. If I ever want to add some allies to my Ad Mech, I think I know where to look.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Will be nabbing up that Scion one. Been loving those models since they came out, just didn't want to shell out all the cash. Maybe once I finish painting my 'Crons...


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Any news on the formation spec rule as of yet?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Haven't seen anything and I've been watching like a hawk for those Scion rules. Will post if/when it shows up k:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

You beat me to it! I was posting the FAQs when it dropped. 

EDIT: The CSM one is out too. And it's not all that impressive:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

12" hatred bubble Woooooo &#55357;&#56904;
Good rules hunting guys!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I guess I don't hate enough.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Eldar up next.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

/tg/ summed up what was bothering me about the CSM one:



> The gayest part is the CSM have Hatred coming out of their fucking asses, literally half of all CSM upgrades involve Hatred already, we really don't need it AGAIN
> 
> >votlw gives a form of hatred
> >dark apostles gives hatred bubble
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I stopped reading at 'gayest'.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Pretty much the CSM codex is overflowing with hatred as a special rule (and actual hatred but that's moot) and needs other rules instead.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Overall very disappointed


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

> via imgur 6-22-2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)




----------

